# Wirehair pup



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I am starting the search for a wirehair pup. Any leads on litters expected or planned?????


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

GWP http://www.gundogbreeders.com/viewC...rman-wirehaired-pointer&submit=SEARCH&state=0

DD http://www.gundogbreeders.com/viewClassifieds.html?breed=deutsch-drahthaar&submit=SEARCH&state=0

WPG http://www.gundogbreeders.com/viewC...haired-pointing-griffon&submit=SEARCH&state=0

Try these.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

There also Wirehaired Vizsla's on occasion, but none right now.

http://www.gundogbreeders.com/viewClassifieds.html?breed=wirehaired-vizsla&submit=SEARCH&state=0


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Buddy has a couple good dogs out of the 3 Devils Kennel in Nampa
Looks like they may have something coming up


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a litter of Drahthaars due March 20.
Check out the parents on my website at www.coldwatercanyon.weebly.com and get with me if you have any questions or want more info.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

With GWP, DD, WPG, and WV. Always go through a gun dog breeder. 

Always

Remember you always get what you pay for.


----------



## night4now (Aug 4, 2015)

*what about this guy?*

The humane society of UT just posted this adorable guy. They say he has training, so reminding him should be easy. We rescued an adult dog and she has been a treat to hunt with.


----------

